

Heroku-alarm: a simple to keep your free Heroku apps awake all the time - adn
https://github.com/adnissen/heroku-alarm

======
reillyse
I use pingdom for this, it's very simple and they have a free plan you've just
got to look for it on the pricing page which is perfect for the task
especially if it's just a free heroku app that you aren't spending money on
anyway.

~~~
adn
Nice, my googling didn't find anything for this so I decided the irony of
using a Heroku App to overcome Heroku pricing was too good to pass up.

